# help find ding fuse for hotronix



## herokid (Jul 22, 2016)

Hello, I accidentally left my heat press on and running over night and I think the fuse went out. It turns on but not hot. 

Anyone know where the fuse is located if it has one? Hopefully this is the issue.

This is the press in the picture


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't know but if you don't get an answer quickly, call Hotronix in the morning. 
https://www.hotronix.com/


----------



## locnar (Jan 25, 2015)

That's kind of weird, I would think a heat press costing close to and more than $1,000 would have some sort of auto shut off feature. My el cheapo $200 heat press has this feature. Seems this should be a safety feature for all heat presses, no?


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

locnar said:


> That's kind of weird, I would think a heat press costing close to and more than $1,000 would have some sort of auto shut off feature. My el cheapo $200 heat press has this feature. Seems this should be a safety feature for all heat presses, no?


I have it on my hotronix fusion press.


----------



## herokid (Jul 22, 2016)

I will be calling sthals this morning, hopefully I can get it running. If the issue is resolved I will share to help any in the future. Equipment never goes out when you don't need them, lol.


----------



## herokid (Jul 22, 2016)

Turned out to be the batteries in the back, lol.
Had me worried for a sec, but thanks to the wonderful customer service of Stahl's I'm back up and running again.


----------

